# CHeck list



## Kerri (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought I'd find in the seach area a check list. I wanted to double check what all tools  I need to pack, and stuff like that. I should of kepted the one from last year.  I'm I looking in the wrong area?
Kerri


----------



## utmtman (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

I can tell you what I carry, 
Teflon Tape
Electronic tool kit with crimpers for wire connectors and connectors in all kinds and sizes
Wire Ties
Duct Tape
Electrical Tape
Multi Meter
WD 40
Leatherman Tool (knife,pliers,screwdriver,)
Pliers
Curved Nose Channel Lock Pliers
Vise Grips Pliers
Needle Nose Pliers
Wire Cut Pliers
Carpenters Hammer
Tape Measure
Plumbers Wrench
Pipe Wrench
Adjustable Wrench
Flashlight
Tire Gage
AC three in one circuit tester
Fuse Puller
Safety Glasses
Screw Drivers Flat tip and Cross tip
Small Pry Bar

Extra Equipment
Air Compressor
Heavy Duty Jumper Cables
Heavy Duty Extension Cord
Extra Fire Extinguisher
Light weight leather gloves
Gardeners Knee Pads
Coveralls
Reflective Emergency Triangle
Shovel
Ax


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

Damn Lee ,, where do u put all u'r rv stuff  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
I know who to call when i'm out on the road and need a pipe wrench  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Hey u know i'm just kidding u  :dead:  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

LOL believe it or not it all fits in two tool boxes in two storage boxes, as for the extras they go into the other four storage boxes.  Dont have room in this rig for anything else but.....................


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

Hey Lee...don't let them get you down.  You can always pull a trailer behind the toad.  The one thing that caught my eye was the knee pads.  Good idea...I pray alot when I'm working on my mh.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

Hey Lee don't let Rod get to u, he is always pulling on some one string :laugh: I to carry most of the items you mention. but as Jim stated knee pads, that one thing I left out going to get mine today at Lowe's and put them in the tools box great idea. do you have anymore suggestions


----------



## Kerri (Mar 15, 2008)

RE: CHeck list

Thanks Lee
 This is a good list. I'm only missing about 7 items. So I did pretty good from last year. It's time for me to check out the generator, change oil and filter. I have no idea why I didn't do that last year at the end of the season. But maybe for my 3rd year of camping I'll have it all together.   We'll be pulling out Apr 11th so I have time. 
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

morning Kerri, always be prepared. I just changed the oil in the MH and the Gen. and sitting on go. I might add that you should carry extra oil, tanny fluids and also have your belts and hoses checked out.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

I carry about the same as Lee.  I carry both a 12 V and 115 V Air compressor.  The 12 V goes in the truck for emergencies.  The 115 V goes in the truck too, but only because that's where I have room for it.  It is used at the RV site because it pumps up the 80 psi for my tires much faster than the 12 V.   Keep those tires up to correct pressure and you won't have near as many problems.  Don't forget the disposable gloves for doing the sewer hoses/connections. Knee pads are a must.


----------



## Kerri (Mar 15, 2008)

RE: Check list

For my generator, I carry a kit. Has oil, filter all together. I must ask this next question. Not sure what you all will say, so hear it goes.
 In my RV I have a gas tank, I believe it's almost full. So, did I put any treatment in it NO. So what do you guys think?

Kerri


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

How long has it been setting?  I wouldn't worry if just a few months.  I would top it off with fresh fuel.


----------



## Kerri (Mar 15, 2008)

RE: CHeck list

The gas has been there since Nov. 
Kerri


----------



## DARLING (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

Kerri
Has everything been setting since nov or have you started up everything regulary?
Darlin


----------



## Kerri (Mar 15, 2008)

RE: CHeck list

I have not started the generator since Nov. Today I opened up the LP tanks, started the heater, my battery is good. But, I don't know what to do about the generator.
Kerri


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

Fire it off. The genset that is...


----------



## utmtman (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

I too have two compressors one is a 110 the other is a cigarette lighter kind.   But it can be charged on a 110 line.   My 110 compressor has one of those tanks and can be charged to 100 lbs if I remember right.  I also have a box of them surgical gloves for the messy work.  I also carry a couple of jack stands and a roll around jack in case I need to work on the car.  I hate them screw jacks cars carry.  And recently I did a leak repair on my rv and had to buy a caulking gun so that might be another item to add to your list.  I also have a hose stretching tool for the sewer hoses to make the opening easier to add an end connector.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

Kerri...did you start your genset?  Purring like a kitten I hope.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

Kerri Jim is right go start your genset and let it run for a while, 5 min should do. what you are doing is letting warm up and get rid of the moisture built up. I would also start the MH and let it run also that keeps the motor lubricated. I would all so add the fuel additive if it been sitting that long.JMHO


----------



## Kerri (Mar 16, 2008)

RE: CHeck list

Ok guys, this makes me feel much better. Another lession. I'm leaving the house and going to start that bad boy up! I'll reply later :approve: 
Kerri


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: CHeck list

Gas generators should be run (exercised) every month for 2 hrs with a med sized load on it.  Same principal as your car running down the highway on cruise as opposed to around town driving.  

Kerry, if it won't start, it will be because the gas has turned to varnish in the carburetor and will require your carb to be cleaned out.  Gas Gen sets require a little more work in the off season than propane/diesel.  However, all of them should be exercised to get the oil pumped up through the moving parts and condensation out.  Always run them under load.  I either turn on my air conditioner in warm weather or a electric heater in the winter.  This puts a good load on the Gen set.


----------



## Kerri (Mar 16, 2008)

RE: CHeck list

Ok guys! I'm happy. That generater ran great. I did as you said, I turned on my heater. I'll change oil later this week, do to the snow or rain we're to get Monday and Tues. So, once more Thanks.
I'm feeling better, in 27days my trip is here. 
Kerri :laugh:


----------

